# Car tax 2015



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone know the link to the car tax site? It was easy to enter car registration details last year, but I am told we need a ID/Password for this year. If so, how do we register?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

It seems that all is the same as last year.

Some instructions on paying the Circulation Tax here......
Circulation tax

and the site to print off the receipt for payment.........
https://www1.gsis.gr/webtax2/telhkykl/year2012-telhkykl.do

Click on the Αναζητηση button first and then click on the Εκτυπωση button and up comes the receipt.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

If the above link does not work try this
https://www1.gsis.gr/webtax2/telhkykl/year2012/telhkykl/index.jsp
and click on ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ


----------

